
“To say ‘my religious law trumps your secular law’ is a radical idea” - yiedyie
http://www.salon.com/2014/03/19/to_say_my_religious_law_trumps_your_secular_law_is_a_radical_idea_partner/
======
bediger4000
I keep wondering about the "my religious law doesn't allow for abortions"
exception to things. As in, "Why does the Legislative Branch push that kind of
thing?" Because when push comes to shove, and the USA institutes conscription
for war, the Quakers, Mennonites and other "peace churches" will use that sort
of exception as a wedge into conscription. If the Catholics and Baptists get
to have some privileges about abortion, why shouldn't the Hutterites and the
Amish get a pass on conscription? That will go down really well.

~~~
kjs3
Apparently you've never heard of a "conscientious objector"?

~~~
dalke
Moreover, a CO is still conscripted. Quoting from
[http://www.sss.gov/FSconsobj.htm](http://www.sss.gov/FSconsobj.htm)

> The person whose beliefs allow him to serve in the military but in a
> noncombatant capacity will serve in the Armed Forces but will not be
> assigned training or duties that include using weapons. ... Conscientious
> Objectors opposed to serving in the military will be placed in the Selective
> Service Alternative Service Program. ... Length of service in the program
> will equal the amount of time a man would have served in the military,
> usually 24 months.

